# My tank



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

Is looking a bit bare, what plants do you think would go well in this tank which is 6'x2'x2'?

A couple floating, some on rocks and a completly covered area at the side of the tank providing loads of cover?

I simply don't know what I need?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm not digging all the rocks and cinder blocks in there. Take some and that would be a start.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree: I'd remove all pieces of cinder block/rocks (except one, two perhaps), and replace them with live plants and driftwood.
Get a nice, large piece of drift wood as center piece, and plant some large plants (giant vallisneria, Amazon swords, large anubias) near the side walls. Keep the center area unplanted: with just a piece of drift wood, there's plenty of open space in the center, as well as planted hiding places on the sides...

*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

Having had a look, and being brought to my attention there are too many rocks.

I'll post some pics of new tank minus plants (i'll get these later) in a couple of hours.


----------



## Stradale360 (Mar 15, 2004)

Get some Piranhas in there! GOD DAMN!!!


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i think i tlooks pretty good. not everyone has to use driftwood and what not nice knife though. i think its cool better than useing bottles of rum and vodka, and i just think its a pretty nce setup just my opinion. i woulndt go and change things jsut because people say so obviously u liked it


----------



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

i have a nice planted tank and i really like the natural look.
but i also really like the rocky no plant look. as this seems to be the look you were going for i would head down to a local quary and get some more rocks. try and get a lot of long flat ones and round ones too. the stack them up to create shelves and caves and what not. to really make this look good pile the rocks right up to the top of the tank. personally i dont like the fake backgrounds though. i would get ride of that and put a felt cloth across the back of the tank and maybe add a bubble wall all the way along the back. the black background will make the bubbles look silver (like mercury actually). if you have shelves/caves alont the back wall, some of these bubbles will gather and come through the front of the cave which looks neat too.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i like those angelfish & that is pretty large clown knifefish :nod:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to non-piranha forum

nice..but it looks like you will have to move that clown into bigger tank soon..


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

The tank is 6'x2'x2' and the clown is 16", i don't think i can go any bigger too much cost and space.

Thanks for plant feedback, i do like the rocks but am bored of them. am going to find a few plants and see how it goes.

post pics soon!!


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

nice tank, but hide those blocks with some big ass plants


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

awsome tank dude


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think it looks good. The only changes I would make would be to change the back ground to all black, take out the angels and gourami and add some Dats and bichirs!!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

addin driftwood and plants would make it better. maybe even changing substrate to sand. im suprised that u actually have a clown and angels in ur tank. all of mine ended being aggressive and never reached anywhere close to 16"! good luck wid changin ur setup and hope to see new pics soon.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Wesley said:


> awsome tank dude


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Tibs said:


> awsome tank dude











[/quote]
You spelled 'awesome' wrong, plus you bumped the thread up from March 2004.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

sweet tank


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

2 year old post bumped twice so far...


----------

